# Interesting Nigel Kennedy interview



## InvisibleJim (Sep 29, 2011)

Nigel Kennedy was on the Classic FM Interview last week, really interesting stuff -

http://www.classicfm.co.uk/music/interviews/classic-fm-interview-nigel-kennedy/


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Jim, thanks for promoting your client, but everyone thinks he's a knob.


----------

